# Big Mac price in UK?



## AndrewBigG

Hey lads, what's the big mac price in UK today?
I need to do some calculations using "Big Mac Method", so looking forward for your info. 
Thanks!


----------



## pdv40

It's a long time since I've been to a McDonald's but about £3 for a Big Mac meal :thumb:


----------



## Jordan

'sabout £3.69/79 iirc.


----------



## buckas

£2.19 for cheese quarterpounder iirc so usually BM are the same


----------



## AndrewBigG

We have it here in Ukraine for about GBP 1,20 

Thank you guys!


----------



## tony2

Where have you Guys Been Living ???

A Big mac Sandwhich Is £1.99average

And a medium meal is £3.69average

Both dependant on location i live in the midlands


----------



## Exotica

tony2 said:


> Where have you Guys Been Living ???
> 
> A Big mac Sandwhich Is £1.99average
> 
> And a medium meal is £3.69average
> 
> Both dependant on location i live in the midlands


Yes as all franchised. Bloody dearer in Airports and M services. I love BK but a rip off on the motoways.


----------



## AndrewBigG

So the correct price for a standard BM is about £2.00?


----------



## Exotica

1.99/ £2 yes.


----------



## Exotica

pdv40 said:


> It's a long time since I've been to a McDonald's but about £3 for a Big Mac meal :thumb:


That was a long time ago


----------



## tony2

Exotica said:


> That was a long time ago


These guys obviously arnt junkies like us 

Man I love Bk to but paid 7.99 for a meal the other day....

You could feed ten polish car washers at a chippy for that:lol:


----------



## Judas

tony2 said:


> These guys obviously arnt junkies like us
> 
> Man I love Bk to but paid 7.99 for a meal the other day....
> 
> You could feed ten polish car washers at a chippy for that:lol:


I paid £15.80 for two meals - blummin hell.....!!!!!!


----------



## Dipesh

My girlfriend is ukrainian! She's born here but her family is ukrainian. I keep telling her for us to have a holiday but she's having none of it! I really want to go and check it out!


----------



## -ROM-

What you want is a BIG BIG mac.

Buy two regular big macs and use the second to double up the burgers in the first!!


----------



## tony2

rmorgan84 said:


> What you want is a BIG BIG mac.
> 
> Buy two regular big macs and use the second to double up the burgers in the first!!


Cant Deal with more than one meat Patty (Industry speak :lol In a burger Ruins It:thumb:


----------



## buckas

Cheese 1/4 pounder, large fries and a cheeseburger to finish off is my usual. Apple pie for afters if I'm feeling flash :lol:


----------



## the_mudster

rmorgan84 said:


> What you want is a BIG BIG mac.
> 
> Buy two regular big macs and use the second to double up the burgers in the first!!


used to be called a Mega Mac iirc


----------

